# garage alternatives



## johnnycgc (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a customer in Toronto, Ontario, Canada whom is looking for a detached garage rebuild but they only have a 10-15 k budget which isn't going to do it for a floating concrete pad with wood frame and siding at 12' x 20. I need to offer them a temporary or permanent alternative. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Build the garage smaller.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I don't know about Canada, but here to throw up a shed with a garage door for 15k it's doable without lifting a finger, if getting a little dirty and doing the work yourself, you make a killing for a 10 days work :thumbsup:


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen track houses go up for 45$ a sqf. 

12 x 20 = 240 x $45 = $10,800. 

Are they looking for vehicle lifts and a bomb shelter? arty:

I know houses in Canada are expensive but come on, a garage? really? seriously? really? I don't know.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

$15k sounds too low to me too


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

TLHWindows said:


> I've seen track houses go up for 45$ a sqf.
> 
> 12 x 20 = 240 x $45 = $10,800.
> 
> ...


And a house will have lots of windows, doors, HVAC, floorcoverings, cabinets, plumbing and electrical and more. The garage will likely have only a little electrical.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Dude I can do a budget 24'x24' garage, 2 overhead (9x7), 1 entry, 2window, t1-11 siding, metal roof. for 12k all day long. puts 6k in my pocket in a week. How much do you guys need to make in a week? or maybe u should ask for the "contractor discount" at your local lumber yard


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

johnnycgc said:


> I have a customer in Toronto, Ontario, Canada whom is looking for a detached garage rebuild but they only have a 10-15 k budget which isn't going to do it for a floating concrete pad with wood frame and siding at 12' x 20. I need to offer them a temporary or permanent alternative. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


hire a contractor to build one:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> Dude I can do a budget 24'x24' garage, 2 overhead (9x7), 1 entry, 2window, t1-11 siding, metal roof. for 12k all day long. puts 6k in my pocket in a week. How much do you guys need to make in a week? or maybe u should ask for the "contractor discount" at your local lumber yard


I think they wanna retire on one garage or take the rest of the year off...:laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Geez. I almost thought to myself that I might be getting these two car detached garage builds by being too cheap until I read that 15k is normal.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Poor footings and stem wall for the structure and frame the shell. They will have a dirt floor till they can afford the concrete. 

Other than that a bare bones garage will be the only way. Anything exterior is really a necessity.

Or tuff shed?:whistling


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

And dont get me wrong in my previous statement. Im not saying that for 12k your getting the top of the line garage but it can be done. Learn your products! We did one this spring for 40k. Big differance. A lot of people dont got that kind of money to drop on a car cover!

Up here in maine, the local lumber yard sells a "2 car garage package" for 3200. I do a few upgrades so my "budget garage" comes to 3800 in material. Depending on ground work needed, my mason will poor a 6" insulated slab for 2500-3000. Cheap money! Usally takes me 4 long days with 2 helpers.


----------



## JPA (Dec 3, 2011)

mnjconstruction said:


> And dont get me wrong in my previous statement. Im not saying that for 12k your getting the top of the line garage but it can be done. Learn your products! We did one this spring for 40k. Big differance. A lot of people dont got that kind of money to drop on a car cover!
> 
> Up here in maine, the local lumber yard sells a "2 car garage package" for 3200. I do a few upgrades so my "budget garage" comes to 3800 in material. Depending on ground work needed, my mason will poor a 6" insulated slab for 2500-3000. Cheap money! Usally takes me 4 long days with 2 helpers.


What supplier?


----------



## johnnycgc (Feb 26, 2012)

*follow up*

Thank you for the input, 
For what the customer was looking for, a garage package from a building supplier called Rona up here, the materials cost was 6k without the base and labour but I found a 12' x 24' kit from a supplier in Michigan called Handy Home that's exclusive to Home Depot for 4k and I've convinced my customer to keep their existing crushed gravel floor and just pour footings. So I can stay within budget and still make a profit. 

Thanks


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in the process of putting up a garage kit, 24'x24' from a local supplier. So far I have been short: sheet of soffit, 2 trim boards, square of shingles, 2 sheets of osb, several fasteners and door trim. When all said and done, we come in right around that budget number with very little profit. Not enough for me to ever take a job at that figure.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, the 24x24 10' wall garage I bid was 11k in just materials. I wounder if it is our local codes that make it cost more.

Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Use pole construction and buy the siding from the depot


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

mnjconstruction said:


> And dont get me wrong in my previous statement. Im not saying that for 12k your getting the top of the line garage but it can be done. Learn your products! We did one this spring for 40k. Big differance. A lot of people dont got that kind of money to drop on a car cover!
> 
> Up here in maine, the local lumber yard sells a "2 car garage package" for 3200. I do a few upgrades so my "budget garage" comes to 3800 in material. Depending on ground work needed, my mason will poor a 6" insulated slab for 2500-3000. Cheap money! Usally takes me 4 long days with 2 helpers.


Your kidding right?..................a 24x24x6" insulated slab for $2,500.00. Any rebar/mesh, course(s) of block, thickened edge or aprons included with that? I doubt I could find that price on craigslist:laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

i can build that 7k stop stop frost line ? permits o you got plans crap now i gotto change my bid?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

johnnycgc said:


> I have a customer in Toronto, Ontario, Canada whom is looking for a detached garage rebuild but they only have a 10-15 k budget which isn't going to do it for a floating concrete pad with wood frame and siding at 12' x 20. I need to offer them a temporary or permanent alternative. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


 

I think it can be done. It all depends on what details they want. The stemwall and frame was a good idea. I built a 10x16 barn for about 3,500 in materials, and that has a structural ridge beam, (complete with $140 Simpson beam saddles :wallbash: ) and cedar shingles.



Cole82 said:


> I must be doing something wrong, the 24x24 10' wall garage I bid was 11k in just materials. I wounder if it is our local codes that make it cost more.
> 
> Cole


 




mnjconstruction said:


> And dont get me wrong in my previous statement. Im not saying that for 12k your getting the top of the line garage but it can be done. Learn your products! We did one this spring for 40k. Big differance. A lot of people dont got that kind of money to drop on a car cover!
> 
> Up here in maine, the local lumber yard sells a "2 car garage package" for 3200. I do a few upgrades so my "budget garage" comes to 3800 in material. Depending on ground work needed, my mason will poor a 6" insulated slab for 2500-3000. Cheap money! Usally takes me 4 long days with 2 helpers.


 
I guess this is why pricing questions don't work here. :laughing: Different areas of the country, different details, etc. Are the masons supplying the insulation? Rebar? Base rock? Are you prepping the site, or the mason? Etc., Etc.


----------

